# Solved: stuck in a windows repair loop



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

Ok, I am running windows 7 on a Dell Inspiron built in 2010. Sorry dont know all the specs at the moment I am at work. 

When I power on it directs me to the Windows repair screen. Runs the repair attempt then I get the "windows could not repair the problem" error. I have tried to restore from to Factory, system restore option and every option posted here due to this loop. The restore are completed successful however upon restart it goes back to the system repair. There is no Windows 7 disc, never was. I am starting to think this maybe a virus issue. How would I go about running a virus/malware scan when I cannot even get in to the OS? Also, it will not allow me to boot into safe mode. When I try to boot to safe mode it goes through the boot sequence but when it is completed the computer restarts.

I dont care about saving anything on the laptop I just want to get it working and back to factory state without having to purchase a copy of Windows 7.

I pulled the hard drive and put another in attempting to install xp on it and I got a blue screen after the initial driver set up. I put Ubuntu 12 on the spare drive for now, at least I can access the internet. 

All and any help here is GREATLY appreciated!!!!!


----------



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

I will post error codes and specs as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

Its a inspiron 1545

Here are the problem details that windows start up repair reports

Problem signature
Problem event name. Startuprepairoffline
Problem signature 1. 6.1.7600.16385
Problem signature 2. 6.1.7600.16385
Problem signature 3. Unknown
Problem signature 4. 21201015
Problem signature 5. Manual repair
Problemsignature 6. 2
Problem signature 7. Failure during setup
Os version. 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale id. 1033

I am getting a blue screen with stop code 0x0000007B. (0xFFFFF880009A98E8, 0xFFFFFFFFC000000D, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000


----------



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

Also, i ran chkdsk and returned no errors


----------



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

Also it stating 1 root cause found

Failure while setup is in progress

All windows tests came back completed succesfully


----------



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

Also it stating 1 root cause found

Failure while setup is in progress

All windows tests came back completed succesfully


----------



## jcampeau (May 6, 2011)

I must say i am disappointed that I received NO assistance here, non the less thank you I have solved the issue. The following is what I did and worked flawlessly:

bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootsect.exe /nt60 all /force
bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup
attrib -h -s C:\boot\BCD
ren C:\boot\BCD BCD.old
bcdedit /createstore c:\boot\bcd.temp
bcdedit.exe /store c:\boot\bcd.temp /create {bootmgr} /d "Windows Boot Manager"
bcdedit.exe /import c:\boot\bcd.temp
bcdedit.exe /set {bootmgr} device partition=C:
bcdedit.exe /timeout 10
attrib -h -s C:\boot\bcd.temp
del c:\boot\bcd.temp
bcdedit.exe /create /d "Windows 7″ /application osloader​ At this point, note the value within the curly braces *{……..} *as you will need it during the next steps. *Replace the dots within the curly braces below with that entire string on each line. *_NOTE: To make this easier, once you type it once, you can press the Up arrow to restore the last command and simply edit that line for the next one._
bcdedit.exe /set {…..} device partition=C:
bcdedit.exe /set {…..} osdevice partition=C:
bcdedit.exe /set {…..} path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
bcdedit.exe /set {…..} systemroot \Windows
bcdedit.exe /displayorder {…..}
bcdedit.exe /default {…..}

I found this solution at this link http://triplescomputers.com/blog/ca...0000000000000000-0x0000000000000000/?vm=r&s=1
Hopefully it will help others.

Thanks

JC
​


----------

